# Hitching Danger: Stay out of Southern Kentucky



## Wanderman (Jun 16, 2013)

It's probably a "duh" for all of you, but hitching in southern Kentucky by the border of Tennessee is bad news. I was seperated from my road dogs there and ended up in a hospital. Some crazy ass preachers tried to kidnap me and I was stuck walking in the woods and on a highway for three days before being picked up by an outcast doll collector.

I never would have been there in the first place if not for bad luck, but all the same, don't try to hitch Southern Kentucky. I could have died and its not safe for anyone, no matter how normal you look. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 16, 2013)

It aint just So. Kentucky... its could happen anywhere... such is the plight of hitchin folk. Ive had quite a few crazy experiences myself and im tellin ya.. its a gamble no matter where you are. Certain areas do have more "fucked locals" but the whole world had fucked drivers that like to mess with the "different folks"..


----------



## skitter (Jun 17, 2013)

There is bad luck everywhere, it's true. Sometimes you can't anticipate the bad rides... but ultimately you gotta get back on that horse (or find a road dog).

I typed up a huge story but I didn't want to hijack your thread so I made a new one.
Hope you're feeling a little less distressed. We are always throwing caution to the wind when we accept a stranger's ride... it usually ends up okay but sometimes it sucks.


----------

